# dealing with fish during a power outage



## crowntaillove (Sep 3, 2012)

I'm on the east coast, and with the hurricane coming and all...I'm expecting our power to be out for at least a day or so. I have 9 fish, and I'm unsure of what to do if the power goes out. The forcast says the outside temp. will have highs in the 40's. I'm unsure how that will affect the temp inside my apartment. They should be okay, right?


----------



## Jupiter (Aug 30, 2009)

I;m not too worried myself, however you might want to have towels hand or tinfoil...if i remember correctly you can use tinfoil around the tanks to help retain the heat. Thankfully it's not in the middle of winter (unless I've just jinxed us all...)


----------



## crowntaillove (Sep 3, 2012)

Jupiter said:


> I;m not too worried myself, however you might want to have towels hand or tinfoil...if i remember correctly you can use tinfoil around the tanks to help retain the heat. Thankfully it's not in the middle of winter (unless I've just jinxed us all...)


Oh lord, if this storm were to be in the middle of winter... I'd almost certainly move very, very far west. :lol:


----------



## Thebettaqueen (Feb 20, 2012)

You could also had hot water into the tanks and wrap them in towels. That's what I'm going to be doing >.< I also heard if you have fishthat need the air rock,add water to renew the oxgen in the water or get a battery powered air rock. I'm so worried, I have a 55 gallon at my dad's place and a 25 gallon here. I know my girls and Splash will be fine, but not my other babies ;w;


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

VA had an expansive power loss from what i read... gl yall


----------



## crowntaillove (Sep 3, 2012)

aokashi said:


> VA had an expansive power loss from what i read... gl yall


 
so far, lots of rain. and the lights are flickering. we still have electricity though!

I hate being without power.


----------



## lexylex0526 (Dec 27, 2011)

I also lost my power last year because of severe weather, what I did was every few hours I added some hot water to my bettas tanks and that keept their water warm. Plus to conserve the heat I put a towel around the tank. This worked really well for me so I definitly recomend you try it.


----------



## crowntaillove (Sep 3, 2012)

thanks for the advice guys, good luck to everyone in the path of Sandy. Stay safe!


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

lol. NYC got flooded today. waters everwhere, in the tunnels and subways... for a city that isheavily reliant on the public transport ststem, I hope they can get it back up soon.....
fires have started in the subways too....


----------



## betta526 (Feb 29, 2012)

I don't know if this will work, but this is what I plan to do. I have my Bettas (24 of them) in a small enclosed room. I plan to put a large pot of boiling water in there to keep the room warm. We have gas stove so am able to boil water. I also have a 30 gallon which is in the living room. So will just place a pot of boiling water by the tank. We are lucky that it's not dead of winter.


----------

